# Zwergwelse



## ex-elbangler (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Boardies,
mich würde mal interessieren wie weit sich der Zwergwels oder auch Katzenwels in Deutschland verbreitet hat. entlang der Elbe( zumindest im Raum Lutherstadt Wittenberg)#w   ist jedes kleine Gewässer was überschwemmungsgebiet ist, regelrecht damit verseucht.


Die Zwergies sind aber echt lecker, besser als Aal#:


----------



## MrTom (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Ich kenne hier in meiner Ecke nur ein Gewässer wo es die kleinen Biester gibt, da dann aber richtig. Wir haben zwar einen guten Hechtbestand aber die gehen nicht an die Zwergwelse, nicht mal als Fetzen. Dieses Jahr ist es aber noch nicht so schlimm, den kleinen ist es einfach noch zu kalt. Letzten Sommen kam man nicht mal dazu die Rute abzulegen-die fressen aber auch alles. Geräuchert aber oberlecker :k


----------



## Bäcköring (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Ha, die Zwergwelsplage hatten wir auch in einem unserer Veriensteiche. Die hat man sogar auf Zigarettenstummel und auf blanken Haken gefangen.


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

@Bäcköring

Wie habt ihr die raus bekommen?

Wir nehmen alles mit was wir bekommen,
grössere ab 25cm zum essen und die kleineren für die hühner(richten ja nur schaden an, da läichräuber)


----------



## Bäcköring (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Wie man die "entfernt" hat kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin vorher aus dem Verein ausgetreten, da ich umgezogen bin. Aber ich glaub die hatten mal Wasser abgelassen. Gebracht hats glaub ich nichts  Wenn man die Zwergwelse hat wird man die nicht mehr los.


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Das mein ich auch 
Um den bestand der viecher halbwegs in grenzen zu halten(oder es zu versuchen)
wurden wir inoffieziel gebeten alles zu entnehmen, was wir kriegen können.

also alles raus


----------



## Zanderseb (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Also in Sachsen an der elbe ist es auch schon schlimm mit den dingern.

 In Mühlberg ist die hölle los.An einem Altarm der Elbe ,der bei Hochwasser mit der Elbe Verbindung hat,herrst eine Zwergwelsplage.

 Die beißen sogar auf 15 Plötzen am Stahlvorfach.

 Wir haben da mal einige Versuche veranstaltet auf was die alles beißen.

 Die haben sogar Jagdwurst und Käse gefressen.(Da lag ich im Dreck vor lachen)

 Mann sollte lieber nach etwas suchen was die nicht fressen,das ist bestimmt lustiger.
 Mir fällt aber momentan nicht ein was,Villeicht saure Gurken :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Agalatze (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

hehe witziges thema  :q   ich war in der nähe der lutherstadt zur bundeswehr und habe da auch ein paar mal geangelt. die haben wirklich alles gefressen, so dass man überhaupt keine chance hatte mal einen aal,schleie oder sonst was zu fangen. bin damals auch verzweifelt. 

was würde denn passieren wenn man mal richtige welse besetzen würde ?
vielleicht putzen die ja die kleinen weg ???

viel erfolg bei eurer plage. hier in hamburg haben wir sie zum glück noch nicht.

gruß agalatze   #6


----------



## Bäcköring (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Am Anfang fand ich das ja auch ganz lustig. die machen ja auch irgendwie komische Geräusche manchmal   Aber man hat echt keine Chance mal was anderes zu fangen. Die dinger fressen einfach alles und die Größe spielt auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Agalatze (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

ja und dann sind sie sogar noch schneller als rotaugen usw... schlimm !!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



> Die beißen sogar auf 15 Plötzen am Stahlvorfach.


Spezial Montage? :q :q :q :m 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## posengucker (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo,

ich kenn die Biester von Ungarn. Die beißen wirklich auf fast alles, aber nur fast, denn die Ungarn fischen mit hartem Mais. Mit dieser Methode konnten die Beifänge auf ein Minimum reduziert werden. Einfach ein Loch ins Harte Maiskorn bohren und einen 6er Haken damit bestücken.

Da sich in Ungarn der Zwergwels auch immer mehr ausbreitet, wird überlegt, mit Schwarzbarsch gegenzusteuern. Bin mal gespannt, ob das was bringt.

lg
Pogu


----------



## ex-elbangler (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Also ich kann aus erfahrung sagen, das Welse nichts bringen,
Da es eigentlich in jeden dieser Tümpel, rings um der elbe auch Welse gibt.

Köder nehmen die Vicher alles selbst, Zwieback Teig und sowas, auch Mais.
Und !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*Vosicht*!!!!!!!!! Die Vicher haben Böse Stachel an der rücken- und an den Brustflossen, mit wiederhacken, kann hässliche entzündüngen geben.


----------



## Bäcköring (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Köder nehmen die Vicher alles selbst, Zwieback Teig und sowas, auch Mais.
> Und !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*Vosicht*!!!!!!!!! Die Vicher haben Böse Stachel an der rücken- und an den Brustflossen, mit wiederhacken, kann hässliche entzündüngen geben.




Also das mit den bösen Entzündungen kann ein Kumpel von mir bestätigen. Der ist ein paar Tage mit dickem Daumen durch die Gegend gelaufen. War schon nicht schlecht  :m


----------



## Joka (12. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo


Sehen die von euch beschriebenen Welse in klein so aus?


----------



## Dorschi (12. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Ja das ist so eine Unterwasserratte!!


----------



## Knobbes (12. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Wie gross werden denn die Zwergwelse bei euch?
Wie schmecken die denn?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## **bass** (12. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

hey die mosel wird auch immer voller von diesen biestern. schmecken tun sie gut ist nur ne menge arbeit ihnen die haut abzuziehen. los wird mann sie nicht da müsste mann den see schon ein paar jahre trockenlegen. sie verkriechen sich nähmlich im schlamm und können dort sehr lange überleben. habe mal gelesen dass sich beim trockenlegen welche in den mäulern von anderen fischen verstecken und dann die stacheln auseinander stecken so dass sie trotzdem wieder mitumgesetzt werden weis aber nicht genau ob das stimmen soll. ein natürlicher räuber ist der Black bass deswegen wurde er auch sehr viel in frankreich ausgesetzt (nur leider nicht bei uns) in frankreich bekommt man auch spetieele reusen vür katzenwelse
ja,ja sind sie einmal da wird mann sie kaum noch los.:r :r


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Sind ganz lecker die vicher,  sogar besser als
Aal( geraüchert) find ich.


----------



## Gesangsverein (12. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

cool, dann will ich die auch bei uns haben^^

...aber nur an den STellen, wo es hier so viele Kaulbarsche hat, dass man selbst mit 1er haken und rießentauwrum 10 cm lange im min takt an der Angel hat!

....dann hätte man ein Problem durch ein anderes ersätzt...wäre zwar sinnlos, aber die Zwerwelse werden wenigstens größer als Kaulis und wenn se dann noch gut schmecken^^


----------



## Joka (13. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Das ihr immer nur ans essen denkt 

Die machen auch ein Aqua richtig schön sauber


----------



## ex-elbangler (13. August 2004)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Tausend kaulis sind mir liebre als 100 Zwergwelse.#w 
Kaulis kann man wenigstens als köfi verwenden


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

ich hätte für meine teiche gerne ein paar zwergwelse zum züchten.wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?evtuell versand oder abholung. gegen bezahlung natürlich.
danke


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ganz lecker die vicher, sogar besser als
> Aal( geraüchert) find ich.


hallo, kannst du mir vielleicht tips geben, wo ich welche herbekommen kann?
so 50 stk ? 
würde die gern bei mir aussetzen, schaden können sie bei mir kaum anrichten.
möchte die unbedingt (aus)probieren.
komme aus raum Hannover-Göttingen.
petri und lg
uwe


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

|kopfkrat Im Bereich der Altarme und Seen entlang der Mosel bei Remich ist es eine richtige Seuche, ich könnte euch hunderte dieser Viecher besorgen, würde es aber nicht tun, weil ihr garnicht wißt, was ihr euch damit einschleppt. Wir fangen die Fische während des Angelns mit einer einfachen Reuse, wo wir einfach ein paar Boilies reintun und die Reuse alle 20 min leeren, dann sind oft bis zu 5 Stück auf einmal drin! Die Fische sehen toll aus und schmecken auch gut, doch bei uns haben die echt nix verloren.


----------



## mainfischer (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Servus!Ich würde auf keinen Fall versuchen mit normalen Wallern dagegenzusteuern.Wenn die einmal da sind bekommsts sie nicht mehr los.Und die Dinger fressen alles weg was nach Fisch aussieht.Bei uns im Main werden immer wieder Waller gefangen von 1.50-1.80m.Was die fressen könnt ihr euch vorstellen.Mitlerweile sind sie eine Plage.Mfg


----------



## Großfischjäger (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Habt ihr auch schon im Rhein Katzenwelse fangen können ?


----------



## Sxxlflx (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

also in der elbe habe ich erst einen dieser kleinen teufel gefangen...schlimmer find ich hier die plage mit den kaulbarschen...die noch die frechheit haben schnur von der rolle zu ziehen nachdem sie sich den wurm der größer ist wie sie selbst reingepfiffen haben.
ich kenne die zwerge aber von nem urlaub 97...war an der sandgrube bei bad elsterwerda...in der schwarzen elster und in angrenzenden kleinen teichen etc bissen die viecher auf alles...
aber wie gesagt sind sie sehr lecker...haut muß aber nich abgezogen werden...könnt ihr mitessen


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo

Ich war mal in Frankreich an nem See, da gab es die Viecher.....ätzend. Die Franzosen haben versucht, den Bestand durch exessives aufessen in Grenzen zu halten. Ich fürchte, um die loszuwerden hilft nur ablassen, aber das geht bei Naturgewässern halt nicht. Haben die echt keine Fressfeinde? Irgendwer sagte was von Schwarzbarschen. Im Ernst, lieber Schwarzbarsch als Katzenwels!

Nochwas:
Es gibt bei uns eine Gruppe von Anglern, die dadurch auffallen, alles mitzunehmen und einen unstillbaren Bedarf an Fisch zu haben, wäre das nicht optimal? Wir können ja Bustouren organisieren, einfach Werbung machen, ne Telerute und drei, vier Pakete Würmer sowie eine große Kühlbox pro Nase sind schon an Bord. Einsteigen, ankommen, fangen, mitnehmen, glücklich sein. Wer die meisten Zwergwelse erwischt, bekommt nen Preis. :q 

Gruß


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Die Zwergfelse haben sowohl an den Seitenflossen und in der Rückenflosse einen Stachel der unheimlich stabil ist. Wenn man so ein Teil relativ lange auf dem Grill liegen läßt, bleiben außer dem Skelett nur noch die drei Stachel übrig. Das ist schwer verdauliche Kost, auch für einen Schwarzbarsch. Ich denke selbst ein Schwarzbarsch wird sich ersteinmal für die leichter verdaulichen Futterfische entscheiden. Selbst die Babywelse von 1 cm Länge haben bereits Stachel, die ordentlich picksen.


----------



## Hunter73 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo

auch ich kenne das problem mit den Zwergwelsen, auch Quaker genannt, ich habe eine Zeit lang in Jessen an der Elster gelebt und dort auch in so ziemlich jedem See den es dort gab geangelt und in wirklich jedem See waren die Viecher drin.
Aber ein kollege hatte eine Sehr gute Idee er hat Biber umgesiedelt ( keine Ahnung ob er das durfte) und die haben so viele von den Viechern gefressen das man an einigen Seen dachte die sind ausgestorben.

Habe mir mal selber einige im Gartenteich gehalten, angefangen hatte ich mit 5 Stück nach 3 jahren waren dort *78!!!! *drin. Habe die dann alle rausgeholt und geräuchert, das war ein Schmaus auch für meine Nachbarn.

MfG
Hunter

PS: Holt euch so viehzeug nicht in die Gewässer Ihr wisst nicht was ihr euch damit antut!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo,

war mal in Ungarn, dort heßen sie Törpe! Die schlimmste Plage, die ich in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben erlebt habe! Dagegen sind Wollhandkrabben echt Kindergeburtstag! Hoffentlich kommen sie nicht die Elbe bis nach Hamburg runter, aber dann vertilgen sie vielleicht die Krabben:vik: 

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Hunter73 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war mal in Ungarn, dort heßen sie Törpe! Die schlimmste Plage, die ich in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben erlebt habe! Dagegen sind Wollhandkrabben echt Kindergeburtstag! Hoffentlich kommen sie nicht die Elbe bis nach Hamburg runter, aber dann vertilgen sie vielleicht die Krabben:vik:
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#h


 
...will dir jetzt nicht die Hoffnung nehmen aber ich habe gesehen wie Zwergwelse und Wollhandkrabben gemütlich an ein und derselben Rotfeder geknabbert haben und danach beide ihrer wege gingen/schwammen....


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Oh, shit! Die werden sich doch wohl nicht zusammentun? Dann such´ich mir ein anderes Hobby. Briefmarken....


----------



## Kenges (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> auch ich kenne das problem mit den Zwergwelsen, auch Quaker genannt, ich habe eine Zeit lang in Jessen an der Elster gelebt und dort auch in so ziemlich jedem See den es dort gab geangelt und in wirklich jedem See waren die Viecher drin.
> Aber ein kollege hatte eine Sehr gute Idee er hat Biber umgesiedelt ( keine Ahnung ob er das durfte) und die haben so viele von den Viechern gefressen das man an einigen Seen dachte die sind ausgestorben.
> ...


 



Du hast 78 Biber in deinem Gartenteich???


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Der arbeitet als Holzfäller und beschäftigt Schwarzarbeiter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> würde die gern bei mir aussetzen, schaden können sie bei mir kaum anrichten.


Das nimm man  lieber nicht so einfach an. #d



Hunter73 schrieb:


> PS: Holt euch so viehzeug nicht in die Gewässer Ihr wisst nicht was ihr euch damit antut!!!


Genau, das hast Du schon richtig gesagt.

Der Zwergwels ist eine Seuche, überall lebensfähig, kaum wieder wegzubekommen, die klitzekleinen bekommt man nirgends wieder heraus, schon gar nicht in ablaßbaren Teichen mit Schlammboden. Aus einem Schwimmbad vielleicht, aber nur wenn man die Abflußgullies auch alle putzt oder mit Salzsäure spült. :g :g
Selbst in Florida im Golf habe ich die überall gefangen, kaum ein anderer Fisch dran zu bekommen, ob Süß-, Brack- oder Seewasser.

Das ist ein Seuchenfisch! viel zu wenig natürliche Feinde (siehe Erklärungen zu den Stacheln), weiß nicht ob unser Freund Esox damit so einfach aufräumen tut, könnte aber sein, weil der ist noch ne Nummer härter im Nehmen und kann Krokodingsbums. In Zwergwelsseuchengewässer müßte es z.B. ein durchgängige Schonzeit und Entnahmeverbot für Hechte geben, gerade die großen, damit die wenigstens erstmal aufräumen und kurzhalten, wenn es nichts anderes an Futterfisch mehr gibt, wird auch der Zwergwels dran glauben müssen :g  Als Laich+Brutfresser sind die übelste Schublade, nachtaktiv und mit Nebelradar lassen die wie die echten Welse vielen anderen Fischen und gerade Salmoniden keine Chance, reiches Futterfischvorkommen ade.

Auf die Biester müßte es regelmäßige Wettangeln geben, als echte Hegefischen, nur das Viechzeug zählt, egal wie groß, möglichst 1000 Stück soll jeder fangen.

Außerdem ist es als nicht einheimische und natürliche Art hier verboten, die einzubringen, und bei diesem Fisch ist das auch mehr als gerechtfertigt.
Gibt bzw. gab aber genug Idioten wie z.B. die hier sich austobenden GI's nach dem WKII, die sich da keine Gedanken drum machten.


----------



## Hunter73 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Kenges schrieb:


> Du hast 78 Biber in deinem Gartenteich???


:q :q :q ..... lustig...... nein nicht 78 Biber #q sondern 78 Zwergwelse....:q :q :q


----------



## sundeule (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ...ein kollege hatte eine Sehr gute Idee er hat Biber umgesiedelt ( keine Ahnung ob er das durfte) und die haben so viele von den Viechern gefressen das man an einigen Seen dachte die sind ausgestorben...


 

Biber, die Fisch fressen? Dann müssen die Zwerge wirklich legger sein, wenn ein ausgewiesener Vegetarier zum Killer wird!


----------



## Hunter73 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



sundeule schrieb:


> Biber, die Fisch fressen? Dann müssen die Zwerge wirklich legger sein, wenn ein ausgewiesener Vegetarier zum Killer wird!


 
Tja dann wird es wohl doch nicht an den Bibern gelegen haben #c so wie viele von uns damals dachten, und unser kollege hat ja auch nie gesagt warum er das gemacht hat mit den Bibern er meinte nur das es den Zwergwelsen jetzt an den kragen geht.

Gruß
Hunter


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

vielleicht hat er ja nicht biber sondern fischotter gemeint :g
aber ich glaub dann wären gar keine fische mehr da :q


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo, in meiner Umgebung gibt es auch einen See der versäucht ist mit den Biestern. Boilies werden viereckig geknabbert und diesen Köfi haben sie ganz gekonnt abgeknatscht. Also mit Auftrieb bringt auch nichts. Schmecken tun sie wirklich lecker, aber die Freude am Angeln vergeht einem an solchem See schon. Schon ewig ( 3 Jahre) habe ich an diesem Gewässer nichts gescheites mehr gefangen. Den See habe ich mitlerweile aus meinen Favoriten gestrichen.


----------



## Ascanius (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

aber wenn erstmal alles weg wäre kann man wieder bei 0 ansetzen und den teich/see wieder neu hochwirtschaften


----------



## Ascanius (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hey Joka sach mal wo hast du das kleine ding im Aquarium her, finde das sähe bei mir auch noch spitze aus


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Also her oben im Kreis Segeberg kenne ich die eigentlich nicht.Kennen schon aber hier gibts eigentlich kein Gewässer damit soweit ich weiß.Obwohl ich die ganz interesant fänd


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

wir hatten welche im Vereinsteich,ich kan nur eins sagen :Zander und nie wieder was von gehöhrt.

P.S. der Walley ist in Amieland ihr Feind


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Ich wohne hier in MD an der Elbe und habe noch nie einen gefangen. Kenne auch keinen der mal einen hier gefangen hat.


----------



## bluenight (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

hi ich habe mir grade mal die beiträge durchgelesen zum thema Zwergwelse ... ich war neulichs hier in Machern an einem Mühlteich und dort auf fast jeden wurf einen dieser Welse gefangen egal was am harken hing . Eigentlich wollte ich schleie fangen aber ich habe nur diese Welse und ein paar kleingebliebene Barsche gefangen. selbst als ich dann auf hecht gefischt habe mit köderfischfetzen habe ich diese Welse gefangen alle nicht größer als 10 cm. Da sie ja sehr schmackhaft sind würde mich mal ein gewässer in meiner gegen rund um leipzig interessieren wo ich sie auch größer in den Massen fangen kann. Würde gerne mal meinen Räucheroffen damit bestücken... also wer ein Vereinsgewässer des DAV Sachsen kennt wo ich sie fangen kann einfach hier Posten. 

LG Bluenight / Sascha


----------



## Endo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Hallo Da!#h 

Kennt einer von euch ein Gewässer in NRW wo man die Biester gezielt fangen kann? will die mal räuchern!!:q

Petri Heil

Endo


----------



## freier_vogel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



bluenight schrieb:


> hi ich habe mir grade mal die beiträge durchgelesen zum thema Zwergwelse ... ich war neulichs hier in Machern an einem Mühlteich und dort auf fast jeden wurf einen dieser Welse gefangen egal was am harken hing . Eigentlich wollte ich schleie fangen aber ich habe nur diese Welse und ein paar kleingebliebene Barsche gefangen. selbst als ich dann auf hecht gefischt habe mit köderfischfetzen habe ich diese Welse gefangen alle nicht größer als 10 cm. Da sie ja sehr schmackhaft sind würde mich mal ein gewässer in meiner gegen rund um leipzig interessieren wo ich sie auch größer in den Massen fangen kann. Würde gerne mal meinen Räucheroffen damit bestücken... also wer ein Vereinsgewässer des DAV Sachsen kennt wo ich sie fangen kann einfach hier Posten.
> 
> LG Bluenight / Sascha


 
Hi, kannst du mir sagen wo genau dieser Mühlteich ist. Ich wohne in Machern und mir ist kein Mühlteich bekannt in dem Zwergwelse sind. Zum Räuchern sind die Teile perfekt!

Gruß freier_vogel


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



mainfischer schrieb:


> Servus!Ich würde auf keinen Fall versuchen mit normalen Wallern dagegenzusteuern.Wenn die einmal da sind bekommsts sie nicht mehr los.Und die Dinger fressen alles weg was nach Fisch aussieht.Bei uns im Main werden immer wieder Waller gefangen von 1.50-1.80m.Was die fressen könnt ihr euch vorstellen.Mitlerweile sind sie eine Plage.Mfg



Das hört man sehr oft, dass Welse alles kaputtfuttern und ein Gewässer leerräumen.
Nur glauben mag ich das nicht.
Wenn ich so überlege in welchen Gewässern es sauviele Welse gibt, dann sind das immer Gewässer in denen es auch sehr viele andere Fische gibt. Ein Gewässer das von Welsen "leergefressen" wurde habe ich dagegen noch nie gesehen oder gehört.
Jetzt mal von irgendwelchen Tümpeln abgesehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das hört man sehr oft, dass Welse alles kaputtfuttern und ein Gewässer leerräumen.
> Nur glauben mag ich das nicht.
> Wenn ich so überlege in welchen Gewässern es sauviele Welse gibt, dann sind das immer Gewässer in denen es auch sehr viele andere Fische gibt. Ein Gewässer das von Welsen "leergefressen" wurde habe ich dagegen noch nie gesehen oder gehört.
> Jetzt mal von irgendwelchen Tümpeln abgesehen.



kann ich nur bestätigen,vieles was erzählt wird sind Gerüchte die jemand gehöhrt hat und per Stille Post verschlimmert hat.
Interessant ist auch, das in Gewässern mit Welsen Kormorane verschwiegen werden,also bei uns sind die Welsfreien Gewässer Fischleerer als die mit Welsbestand.

Noch mal eine Frage : fressen Kormorane Zwergwelse so geziehlt wie Schleien (da gleiches Fluchtverhalten) ?


----------



## bluenight (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

@ freier Vogel ich meine das Gewässer mm4-04 das is wenn du bei der kirche recht die strasse runterfährst und denn kommt da eine Pferdewiese und davor is ein kleiner parkplatz zwar nich als solcher ausgeschildert aber da in den wald hinein ist der Teich  mit ner kleinen Insel drauf das is ein eigentumsgewässer des DAV und wenn du da mit Wurm Angelst hast du ganz schnell deinen eimer Voll mit den Biestern. Die beißen sogar auf Mais und Erbsen. Allerdings alle nich größer als 10 - 15 cm habe erst einen gefangen der seine 20 cm hatte aber schmecken tun sie auch in der Pfanne sehr lecker ... vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort! Gruß sascha


----------



## freier_vogel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



bluenight schrieb:


> vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort! Gruß sascha


 
Danke dir! Werde mich dort in den nächsten Tagen mal sehen lassen, evtl. sieht man sich. (Wäre mein erste "Bekanntschaft" aus dem Internet) ;-)
Übrigens sind im MM4-03 (Ziegeleiteich/Machern) nahe dem Golfplatz ganz gute Schleien zu fangen. Zurzeit ist nur leider sehr viel Kraut im Wasser.

Im Silbersee bei Lößnig gibt es wohl gute Zwergwelse ist aber VDSF. In der Elbe bei Torgau gibt es keine mehr, dort waren es aber wirklich zuviele. Von den Wollhandkrabben ganz zu schweigen ...


----------



## bluenight (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

@ freier Vogel weist du denn wann du da Angeln gehst ? Versuche dann auch dort hinzukommen. Man könnte ja mal einen gemeinsamen ansitz irgendwo starten. 
Mal eine andere Frage das Gewässer mm4-01 weest du wo das in machern ist? Ich war mal auf der suche habe es aber nicht gefunden soll irgendwo richtung wurzen raus hinter machern sein. Und wenn du es kennst weest du ob da gute fische drinn sind? 

gruß sascha


----------



## charly151 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

@Uwe
In Nordhausen (knappe Stunde von Seesen)
gibts jede Menge im Hirschenteich.
Beißen auf alles und zu jeder Zeit.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Timo91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Ich finde die Katzenwelse gar nciht mal so schlecht. bei uns im verein wird gemäckert das es keine abwechslung gibt da kommen die dann ganz gut und schmecken tuen die auch noch. das problem ist nur die vermehren sich ziemlich gut und da hilft dan halt nur wen man die wieder raus haben will alles mitnehmen bzw. für die nachbrut ein paar jäger einsetzen bei uns haben frisch gesetze forellen sich den nachwuchs geschnappt.

mfg


----------



## atze83 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

die viecher sind der wahnsinn! hab vor ein paar jahren regelmäßig an einem kleinen privatgewässer angeln können, in dem es gefühlte millionen von denen gab! und zander hatte es da auch, die kamen gar nicht mehr hinterher mit dem fressen! zur laichzeit bilden die jungfische regelrechte ballen, da schwimmen dann fussballgroße schwärme am ufer entlang, die man einigermaßen gut mit dem kescher erledigen kann...hab dann mal nach einem sehr frustrierenden nachtansitz den letzten von circa 60 welsen mit in mein heimisches kaltwasserbecken genommen, um die mal näher zu studieren- in eben diesem becken schwammen bis dato 4 sonnenbarsche und einige rotaugen, die als "opfer" für die barsche zu groß waren-aber nicht für dieses eine mistvieh! als ich einen tag später in mein becken schau, hat der wels über nacht das becken umgekrempelt und alle plötzen sowie 2 barsche gefressen! :r 
und was evtl selektive köder angeht, die fressen einfach alles- ich hab damals teigballen an meinen haken geklebt, die waren beinahe doppelt so groß wie der maulumfang eines welses, aber die kennen da kein oardon und hauen sich alles rein! selbst DÖNERfleisch, fleischwurstpelle und kekse wurden sofort genommen...
meiner meinung nach sollte niemand die viecher freiwillig in sein gewässer/gartenteich/badewanne holen, echt mal!


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Zwergwelse wurden zur gleichen Zeit wie Regenbogenforellen eingebürgert,obwohl die sich recht schnell vermehren scheinen die aber nach einiger Zeit zu verschwinden (Aller soll der erste Fluss gewesen sein).
Würden alle ein Pfund oder mehr wiegen,würden sich ganausowenig beschweren wie bei ein Gewässer voll Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## Silurid666 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

in frankreich haben die mit schwarzbarschen gegebesetzt?

hmm, kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das funktioniert - nur in deutschland nicht erlaubt.
--thema: faunenverfälschung

in kleinen, gänzlich geschlossenen gewässern ist das vielleicht  möglich - kenne da die texte nicht genau. nur mit sicherheit kann ich sagen, dass in offenen, zufliessenden und fliessgewässern allgemein es verboten ist, fremde arten zu besetzen.
mal ganz davon ab, dass der schwarzbarsch vermutlich auch unter den gewässerpredatoren und "alien species" einzukategorisieren ist.

was den waller als bekämpfungsmittel angeht - frage: was habt ihr lieber - bei jedem zweiten nachtansitz mal nen knackigen drill und ordentlich was in der pfanne(oder foto und wieder in wasser-steht jedem frei), oder jede zweite minute nen 10-zentimeter-nervtöter?
der waller ist in kleinen gewässern sicherlich nicht ganz unschuldig an der bestandsdezimierung anderer fische. daher sollte das mit vorsicht betrieben werden. in flüssen hingegen kann er nicht wirklichen schaden anrichten...

petri:g


----------



## Barschjacky (2. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

ich fahre regelmäßig nach Ungarn, dort ist das ganze Land mit den Biestern verseucht vom Balaton bis Békéscsaba (20 Km vor der romänischen Grenze) ob Wurm, Made, Teig oder Boilies nichts ist vor denen sicher. Um Karpfen zu fangen hat man nur die Change mit Hartmais der direkt auf einen 0/2 er Aalhaken aufgezogen wird! Ob Salamander, Frösche oder Sonnenbarsche alles scheint auszusterben !!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Leichenschänder .....


----------



## Barschjacky (2. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

die Beste Möglichkeit die Plagegeister los zu werden ist ein Paternoster-System mit mehr als drei 8 er Haken bestückt mit Tauwurmstücken und 2 - 3 Maden als Sicherung ein Grundblei bis max. 20 g. je nach Strömung. Entsorgt werden sie zB. in Ungarn mit: einen kleinen Seitenschneider für die Stachel, einen 10l Eimer 2/3 mit Wasser befüllt dadrauf eine Flasche Essig-essenz! Die Haut kann so leicht abgezogen werden, dann mit den ausgenommenen Fischen ein leckeres Törpè - Paprikas bereiten (Gulasch) . . . sau lecker . . !!


----------



## Jose (2. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

habt ihr keine grundeln?
dann seid ihr mit den zwergwelsen noch  besser bedient als der (westliche) rest der republik.

ok, ist jetzt etwas süffisant mein post, sorry dafür :m


----------



## Zoddl (2. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Barschjacky schrieb:


> die Beste Möglichkeit die Plagegeister los zu werden...


Ich glaub nicht, dass man die Zwergwelse mit ner simplen Paternoster-Montage aus ganz Ungarn vertreiben kann. Soviel "Törpè - Paprikas" wirste wohl kaum essen können...:g


----------



## Barschjacky (2. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Leichenschänder .....



Keine Ahnung was mit Leichenschänder gemeint ist ???


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Barschjacky schrieb:


> Die Haut kann so leicht abgezogen werden,


 
Wer bitte will das Leckerste vom Zwergwels abziehen? |bigeyes

Meine Kinder sind regelrecht närrisch nach den Kollegen. 20 von denen filetiert (die Arbeit hat ja Papa |supergri), nur mit Butter und Salz gebraten. Und wehe, jemand klaut die Haut |krach:  

Karpfen, Hecht, ... kann ich allein essen (außer Forelle), vom Zwergwels bekomme ich nur Krümel ab.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Barschjacky schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was mit Leichenschänder gemeint ist ???



Leute die einen uralten Thread ausgraben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Leute die einen uralten Thread ausgraben.



Und wenn er einen neuen aufmacht,wird gemotzt,er soll die Suchfuntkion nutzen und das ins passende Thema schreiben :vik:.


----------



## thanatos (4. November 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und wenn er einen neuen aufmacht,wird gemotzt,er soll die Suchfuntkion nutzen und das ins passende Thema schreiben :vik:.


 #6jenauso isses,manche Themen sind eben immer aktuell.


----------



## andi72 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

na denn schände ich auch ma, kennt jemand n gewässer rund um 06217 Merseburg das die viecher hat ???? da müssten wir nich immer bis leipzig (stapelbecken / umgangssprachlich silbersee) fahren ...

andi


----------



## rippi (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



andi72 schrieb:


> na denn schände ich auch ma,...
> andi



und ich helfe dir dabei und erweiter die Fragestellung mal auf den PLZ kreis 2 und 1


----------



## andi72 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

... das wird deren schicksal sein


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



andi72 schrieb:


> ... das wird deren schicksal sein


 
Probiere es mal mit Filetieren. Ist die Mühe Wert!


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

sind die lieben Tierchen abgehauen gen Westen:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## exstralsunder (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sind die lieben Tierchen abgehauen gen Westen:m
> Gruß A.




 Nein-in den Torflöchern bei Nasseböhla ist alles voll von denen. Allerdings liegt Nasseböhla ein Stück hinter Großenhain/kurz vor der sächsisch/brandenburgischen Grenze.
 Man kann es aber ganz gut mit einem Elbangeln verbinden.
 Von der Meißner Elbe bis nach Nasseböhla fährt man gute 20-30 Minuten
 Die DAV Kennung ist: D 08 - 101

 Nicht irritieren lassen; wenn man auf Google Maps geht, sehen die Löcher aus, als wären sie veralgt. Die sind eigentlich ganz normal und klar. Kann sein, dass die Bilder mal irgendwann im Hochsommer gemacht wurden.
 Ach so: schöne Karpfen sind auch drin. allerdings ist hier Schwimmbrot von Vorteil.


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

die Frage war mehr an Naturliebhaber gerichtet:q
 Ich kenn die Tierchen, die gibst bei uns auch, ein stück südlich von Chemnitz
 Gruß A.


----------



## dorsch20 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Ich habe in gut 50 Jahren Angelpraxis nie einen Zwergwels gesehen oder gar gefangen. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## andi72 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

dann bete schon ma das bei dir nich irgend n vollpfosten irgendwann n eimer voll reinkippt ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sind die lieben Tierchen abgehauen gen Westen:m
> Gruß A.


 
In Mittelfranken kann man die in entsprechenden Gewässern in Massen fangen. 

Regnitz, Vereinsweiher (bei uns ein 10ha großer), Dechsendorfer Weiher, ...


----------



## dorsch20 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



andi72 schrieb:


> dann bete schon ma das bei dir nich irgend n vollpfosten irgendwann n eimer voll reinkippt ....



In meinem Alter fange ich nicht mehr an zu beten. 
Da ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr in deutschen Süßwassern angle, wird es wohl nicht nötig sein.


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In Mittelfranken kann man die in entsprechenden Gewässern in Massen fangen.
> 
> Regnitz, Vereinsweiher (bei uns ein 10ha großer), Dechsendorfer Weiher, ...




 dann die auf dem Wege Deutschland zu erobern


----------



## Gardenfly (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dann die auf dem Wege Deutschland zu erobern



nö-sind länger da als Regenbogenforellen,wurden überall damals besetzt,vermehren sich sogar und trotzdem muss man die Gewässer suchen in dem es welche gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

noch früher importiert?
 Danke für den Hinweis.
 Das die sich vermehren ist mir bekannt, nehm ich die Senke, sind die in allen Größen drauf
 Ich denke aber , wenn die in ein Gewässer gelangen, sind die nicht mehr weg zu bekommen.
 Inwieweit das allerdings auf Fließgewässer zutrifft- k.A.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Max von Borne hat die überall weitergegeben. Aber es sind wenige Gewässer in den sich sich seitdem halten,leider haben die auch nie die damals erwartete Grösse erreicht-glaube nicht das jemand die Katzenwelse als Plage bezeichnen würde wenn sie 1-2 Pfund als Durchschnitt hätten.


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

stimmt, wenn die größer würden, wäre die Sicht eine andere;
 für ihre hießige Größe machen sie allerdings ganz schön Rabatz:q
 Das Gewässer, was ich kenne ist allerdings erst in den letzten Jahren damit "konfrontiert" worden


----------



## Gardenfly (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

hätten die ihre Wunschgrössen auch in Deutschland erreicht-ich glaube kaum das es heute überall Regenbogenforellen zu kaufen gäbe.
Ich habe leider nie welche gegessen,den einzigen den ich je hatte habe ich leider im Räucherofen verbrannt


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

geschmacklich eher in Richtung kleiner europäischer Wels.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> hätten die ihre Wunschgrössen auch in Deutschland erreicht-ich glaube kaum das es heute überall Regenbogenforellen zu kaufen gäbe.
> Ich habe leider nie welche gegessen,den einzigen den ich je hatte habe ich leider im Räucherofen verbrannt


 
Sehr, sehr lecker!

Ich beangle sie gezielt zum filetieren. Die Filets sind grätenfrei. Macht viel Arbeit, schmeckt aber genial. In Mehl wälzen, Salz drauf und in heißem Öl ausbraten.

Meine Kinder fragen schon, wann es die wieder auf dem Teller gibt.

Das Problem sind die kleinen Zwergwelse. Die kann man nicht gebrauchen. Man muss sich halt zu den größeren >15cm durchangeln.


----------



## feko (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Anw as könnte es liegen das die nicht abwachsen,an den Temperaturen ?


----------



## Trollwut (19. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



feko schrieb:


> Anw as könnte es liegen das die nicht abwachsen,an den Temperaturen ?



Glaube ich nicht, schließlich hat Osteuropa fast ein "Zwergwelsmonopol".


----------



## Gardenfly (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



feko schrieb:


> Anw as könnte es liegen das die nicht abwachsen,an den Temperaturen ?



warscheinlich,ein Autor über eingebürgerte Fische vermutete auch da man ein kleinwüchsigen Stamm eingeführt hatte-denn von dort wo die herkamen soll es fast nur kleine gegeben haben.

Wenn es nur an der wärme liegen würde, müssten die Fische in Ungarn deutlich größer werden-was sie aber nicht sind.
Denn Karpfen und Waller wachsen dort deutlich schneller als bei uns ab


----------



## angler1996 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

am Nahrungsangebot kann es m.E.  nicht ´liegen, die Viecher fressen alles , egal ob pflanzlicher oder tiericher Herkunft

 Gruß A.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

also doch ein Zwergstamm eingebürgert-schade hätten potential gehabt.Besatz währe dann so normal gewesen wie mit Regenbogenforellen.Nur man muss keine Gräten pulen .


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Max von Borne hat doch alles mögliche versucht hier anzusiedeln. Schwarzbarsche hatte er auch versucht.... hatte aber nicht geklappt (Temperaturen, Nahrungsangebot, Fressfeinde und andere Gewässertypen).


----------



## Gardenfly (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Max von Borne hat doch alles mögliche versucht hier anzusiedeln. Schwarzbarsche hatte er auch versucht.... hatte aber nicht geklappt (Temperaturen, Nahrungsangebot, Fressfeinde und andere Gewässertypen).



in seiner Zeit galt es halt als modern neue Tierarten anzusiedeln,zu der Zeit hat man in England auch Jaguars eingeführt .
Bevor sich einer mokiert-schaut in euren Garten und sucht die Heimischen Pflanzenarten.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



feko schrieb:


> Anw as könnte es liegen das die nicht abwachsen,an den Temperaturen ?


 
 Möglicherweise hat das Mäxchen nur die falschen Arten importiert.
Es gibt nicht den einen Katzenwels, das ist eine ganze Gruppe von Arten.(Kleine und aber auch echt Große.)
 Auch in Deutschland sollen es mindestens zwei kleinere Arten sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hat das Mäxchen nur die falschen Arten importiert.
> Es gibt nicht den einen Katzenwels, das ist eine ganze Gruppe von Arten.(Kleine und aber auch echt Große.)
> Auch in Deutschland sollen es mindestens zwei kleinere Arten sein.


der brown Bullhead wird trotzdem in der Heimat grösser als hier,vermute mal das von Borne sich für die beiden Arten entschieden hatte,da diese bis Kanada (also auch im kälteren) leben


----------



## feko (21. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

Würdet ihr mal eure Zwergwelsfänge fotographieren und hier reinstellen?
vg


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Zwergwelse*

vielleicht sind die größeren ja vorhanden?
das was ich so in der bis ca. 20cm Größe fange , ist reine Angelei am Grund /Grundnähe.
Vielleicht müsste man ja mal einen Köfi etwas höher hängen?
Wobei beim Hechtangeln keiner zu tage kam#c


----------

